# Change of employer with CSV



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all, what is the process to change employer with critical skills visa having same designation and qualifications. Any documents needed from present employer. Can current employer has the authority to cancel the visa. Please advise. Thank


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi all, what is the process to change employer with critical skills visa having same designation and qualifications. Any documents needed from present employer. Can current employer has the authority to cancel the visa. Please advise. Thank


You pretty much need all the docs as a new application except home country police clearance certificate. There is no process for the current employer to cancel your current visa how ever they can notify DHA that you are no longer working for them (and DHA will ignore that notification). But that shouldn't matter as you would have applied for (and received) a new visa which implicitly is notifying DHA that you are no longer with the old employer.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the guidance Jollem. Appreciate it. Can I apply for PR instead of csv change of employer process with the employment documentation from new employer. Or do I need to change the visa to new employer and apply for PR. Thank you


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

krrish.ram said:


> Thanks for the guidance Jollem. Appreciate it. Can I apply for PR instead of csv change of employer process with the employment documentation from new employer. Or do I need to change the visa to new employer and apply for PR. Thank you


 can anyone help with the information please.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

krrish.ram said:


> Thanks for the guidance Jollem. Appreciate it. Can I apply for PR instead of csv change of employer process with the employment documentation from new employer. Or do I need to change the visa to new employer and apply for PR. Thank you


You cannot apply for PRP as an alternative to updating your conditions because you probably want to work for the new employer while your application is being processed. This is especially important because all PR applications are currently closed.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

terryZW said:


> You cannot apply for PRP as an alternative to updating your conditions because you probably want to work for the new employer while your application is being processed.


Thank you


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

krrish.ram said:


> can anyone help with the information please.



If you have changes employers you need to do the new CSV before applying for a PRP. Sometimes DHA can call the employer to verify if you really work there. Thats why its important to update CSV first. The PRP application are currently closed anyways.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

jollem said:


> If you have changes employers you need to do the new CSV before applying for a PRP. Sometimes DHA can call the employer to verify if you really work there. Thats why its important to update CSV first. The PRP application are currently closed anyways.





jollem said:


> If you have changes employers you need to do the new CSV before applying for a PRP. Sometimes DHA can call the employer to verify if you really work there. Thats why its important to update CSV first. The PRP application are currently closed anyways.


I eventually obtained renewed CSV visa after 4 weeks. please note mine was renewal and applied in RSA. but only issued for 1 year  conditions says as below : can anyone explain about these conditions? Can I apply for PR ? Can I change Employer? Can I renew again ? can I apply for change of conditions with another employer?


----------



## tkUser (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if the previous visa or old visa remains valid after a change of conditions visa. I did a change of conditions and I am just curious if my previous visa is still valid or ceases to be valid when you get another one. Please note that the expiry date is 2025 for both the old one and the newly received visa.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

tkUser said:


> Does anyone know if the previous visa or old visa remains valid after a change of conditions visa. I did a change of conditions and I am just curious if my previous visa is still valid or ceases to be valid when you get another one. Please note that the expiry date is 2025 for both the old one and the newly received visa.


Only the latest VISA is valid.


----------

